
Ask HN: How can Wikispaces wikis be saved? - beefman
The Wikispaces hosted wiki will be shutting down soon<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wikispaces.com<p>I belong to two communities currently struggling to migrate their wikis. Can TES can be convinced to open the source? Can a migration tool be built? Other ideas?
======
beefman
I have a modest amount of money I could commit to a project but very limited
time to work on it. If anyone has ideas or wants to team up somehow, feel free
to reply here or contact me by e-mail (in my profile).

------
beefman
Also: What is the best alternative to Wikispaces in the hosted wiki space?

